# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  FINCA 35,23 ha. Perené Chanchamayo

## AGROBOSQUES

FINCA - LA RESERVA Perené!!! oportunidad de inversión en Finca Area 35,23 Ha. en el Anexo de Margarita a 25 minuto de Santa Ana (PERENE) y a 45 minutos de La Merced. Carretera afirmada de Acceso y también dentro de la Finca, agua todo el año de manantiales y 3 quebradas, muy buen suelo, 12 ha. de cafetal en 3 año de producción, 400 plantas de plátano seda en producción y 500 plantones por instalar, árboles de palta y otros frutales, 6 colmenas de abejas en producción, 10 ha. de bosque virgen con 60 mil pies de madera de Alcanfor, mohenas, roble, nogal y caoba pequeña planta de proceso en húmedo de café, dos terrazas de 800 m2 con vista al horizonte, destinada para bungalows, casa, corrales o planta de proceso de frutales o café. Vista y Paisajes únicos del Valle de Río Perené. Ideal para proyectos de reforestación, campo de experimentación, turismo, proyecto hotelero, etc. 
 Señal de celulares de todos los operadores. LUZ para cablear (tiene medidor) Campamento de madera con 6 habitaciones. Toda el área Titulada e inscrita en registros públicos, informes al 942792768 Renso Moreno S/300000
ubique la pagina de la FINCA LA RESERVA en facebook como @fincalareservaperu  Vista aerea [800x600].jpgFB_IMG_1478979266962.jpg20161112_135952 [800x600].jpg20180418_134650.jpg20170115_170832.jpgTemas similares: CHANCHAMAYO Perené!!! oportunidad de inversión en Finca Terreno CHANCHAMAYO Artículo: España: La pitahaya crece a pasos de gigante en una finca de Málaga VENDO TERRENO A 5 MINUTOS DE PICHANAKI (PERENÉ CHANCHAMAYO) Artículo: Perú cuenta con la primera finca de granada con certificación Rainforest Alliance en Latinoamérica

----------

